# 2014 koi pond



## tomato

They are doing great in this year


----------



## dragon1977

wow....amazing...


----------



## iBetta

ahhh me so jelly! i remember looking at your other video 2 years ago as well! Time flies!


----------



## tomato

dragon1977 said:


> wow....amazing...


Thanks!


----------



## tomato

iBetta said:


> ahhh me so jelly! i remember looking at your other video 2 years ago as well! Time flies!


Yes! Time flies. You should build one for yourself.


----------



## zenins

The koi look great 

Do you cover the pond with a plastic sheet for the winter ?


----------



## tomato

zenins said:


> The koi look great
> 
> Do you cover the pond with a plastic sheet for the winter ?


Yes I do. Just to keep the water temperature above zero.


----------



## John_C

*Oh..*

Very Very Very NIce!  .. haven't seen so many good conditioned Koi like that together! You ever shop at Humber Nurseries?


----------



## bob123

Fantastic looks great.


----------



## Dee2010

Stunning!!! Beautiful koi !!! Nice job!!


----------

